

Firefox OS - vog
https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/os/

======
lipanski
With Ubuntu Edge closing in, I'm still in doubt whether HTML5 can power ALL
the apps on my phone. Ubuntu Edge isn't really HTML5-powered, so that also
makes me think. Firefox still has some quirks regarding their HTML5
implementation and the Android Firefox browser is still no way near the iPhone
experience (although I'd better blame this on Android, because other browsers
on Android don't compare either). Nevertheless, the Firefox OS website is
something worth seeing - can anyone point me to a Javascript library that can
achieve the same scrolling effect?

~~~
poops
[https://www.google.com/search?q=javascript+parallax+librarie...](https://www.google.com/search?q=javascript+parallax+libraries)

